# Battle Kid - Fortress of Peril



## Another World (Feb 26, 2011)

*Battle Kid - Fortress of Peril*
Dumped!














Battle Kid - Fortress of Peril is a Homebrew platformer released exclusively by Retrozone. The game features over 550 rooms, more than 30 enemy types, 8 bosses, 5 difficulty settings, and a password system. Since the release of the game many "pirates" have been requesting a ROM dump, and as of 2/25/11 the ROM has been dumped. Best of all, the ROM works just fine (so far...) on nesDS!

This game started out as a very complex Homebrew. ROM news has its place on GBATemp and for that reason this information was provided. I ask that you please support Homebrew development and pick up the actual cart. The game is honestly priced at $30 and comes flashed to a working Nintendo cart, complete with a translucent green case and a color game manual.

*Buy the game here:* Retrozone



			
				Information said:
			
		

> Name: Battle Kid - Fortress of Peril.nes
> File size: 256KB
> CRC: 74D23949
> 
> *Remember that ROMs can never be found on GBATemp.net, do not ask for ROMs or where to get them!*






BK: FoP WIKI



Homepage



Review


----------



## Rydian (Feb 26, 2011)

Surprised it took this long, but then again there were limited copies...


----------



## Vigilante (Feb 26, 2011)

Wow a NES hombrew inside a NES cartage for NES released after allot of years,well thats new


----------



## twiztidsinz (Feb 26, 2011)

Since this IS listed as homebrew, couldn't a link be posted?


----------



## Rydian (Feb 26, 2011)

It was sold commercially (on a cart and everything) so no.


----------



## Vigilante (Feb 26, 2011)

Tried Googling but I cant realy find the rom, anyone have luck finding it


----------



## twiztidsinz (Feb 26, 2011)

Vigilante said:
			
		

> Tried Googling but I cant realy find the rom anyone have luck finding it


give it a few hours for google to crawl.


----------



## Seaking (Feb 26, 2011)

awesome! already found it :3
gonna try it out and see how tough it is later.


----------



## Skyline969 (Feb 26, 2011)

Yup, the ROM is definitely new. Gonna have to wait a while for this one to spread on the interwebs. 10 pages in on a Google search and still nothing.


----------



## Vigilante (Feb 26, 2011)

Seaking said:
			
		

> awesome! already found it :3
> gonna try it out and see how tough it is later.


Wanna try a harder game try I wanna be the guy which battle kid is based on


----------



## Maz7006 (Feb 26, 2011)

im guessing the name of the file is OUT of the question as well ?


----------



## Skyline969 (Feb 26, 2011)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> im guessing the name of the file is OUT of the question as well ?


The name of the file is in the OP....


----------



## Nathan Drake (Feb 26, 2011)

I found some file that was 64MB compressed that had this label. I don't trust that unless I can get a verified file size, as that is over the top huge for an NES game. I think I'll just wait until I can get it from a trusted source.


----------



## Maz7006 (Feb 26, 2011)

Skyline969 said:
			
		

> Maz7006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no release group ?


----------



## Vigilante (Feb 26, 2011)

Found it


----------



## updowners (Feb 26, 2011)

.


----------



## Vigilante (Feb 26, 2011)

updowners said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you know, have you downloaded


----------



## updowners (Feb 26, 2011)

.


----------



## Vigilante (Feb 26, 2011)

updowners said:
			
		

> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well that works


----------



## donelwero (Feb 26, 2011)

Can't find it. Can anyone please PM me????


----------



## Vigilante (Feb 26, 2011)

I download and all I got are sound tracks and I thought the game is included


----------



## thegreatace (Feb 26, 2011)

Dam! I've got the game already, I can't wait to beat it again!
just gotta find that dump. :/
also, buy the game its great so support them please. ._.


----------



## silverspoon (Feb 26, 2011)

..


----------



## sixteenbuttons (Feb 26, 2011)

woo hoo... i actually wanted to order this game, but found out about it after it's carts sold out.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Feb 26, 2011)

550 rooms! how many rooms do zelda games have on average (i mean a different screen like minish cap)... i dont think it reaches this many levels


----------



## Another World (Feb 26, 2011)

sixteenbuttons said:
			
		

> woo hoo... i actually wanted to order this game, but found out about it after it's carts sold out.



it has been back in stock for awhile. http://www.retrousb.com/product_info.php?c...;products_id=86

-another world


----------



## Eerpow (Feb 26, 2011)

Wow, just saw the trailer and... what a complete MegaMan ripoff.


----------



## Another World (Feb 26, 2011)

Eerpow said:
			
		

> Wow, just saw the trailer and... what a complete MegaMan ripoff.



that's a bit harsh, after having played it i would say its strongly influenced by megaman, i would not call it a "ripoff". 

-another world


----------



## Eerpow (Feb 26, 2011)

Another World said:
			
		

> Eerpow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, OK, it looks really good for a NES homebrew game and you can see the effort. A game based on MegaMan can't be a bad thing right? 
It's not like it's some mayor company that's copying it, like Konami for example.
Sorry if I sounded angry.


----------



## minoplis (Feb 26, 2011)

Man, that game looks amazing, it will give many more hours of playtime on my brand new DSi XL


----------



## Legaia (Feb 26, 2011)

This game totaly looks like Alex kid from Master system,and bring me good memories of old consoles


----------



## Rydian (Feb 26, 2011)

Eerpow said:
			
		

> Yeah, OK, it looks really good for a NES homebrew game and you can see the effort. A game based on MegaMan can't be a bad thing right?
> It's not like it's some mayor company that's copying it, like Konami for example.
> Sorry if I sounded angry.


The thing is it's not based on megaman.  It's a "metroidvania"-type game.


----------



## Suicide (Feb 26, 2011)

It's up on Usenet if anyone is interested.


----------



## Suicide (Feb 26, 2011)

Not really, it's basically the same as saying Google it.


----------



## Another World (Feb 27, 2011)

Suicide said:
			
		

> Not really, it's basically the same as saying Google it.



please do not argue with me. you posted exactly where to find it, its not as difficult as a google hunt. any search service for that type of medium will come right up with the file. that is the exact same thing as saying where to get it. 

-another world


----------



## Evo.lve (Feb 27, 2011)

Literally Suicide if you keep it up.

Ontopic: That game looks great, can't wait to get it!


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 27, 2011)

Is this a demo rom or full game rom?

Or are they calling the full dump a demo?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Feb 27, 2011)

FINALLY!

I've been looking forward to this game for ages.


----------



## Recorderdude (Feb 27, 2011)

agh! stoopid google doesn't finds it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I guess I'll come across it eventually.


----------



## Suicide (Feb 27, 2011)

Evo.lve said:
			
		

> Literally Suicide if you keep it up.
> 
> Ontopic: That game looks great, can't wait to get it!


You've got brown all over your face, brah.


----------



## machomuu (Feb 27, 2011)

Well it's only $30, if I can find a cheap NES (which I'm _*DYING*_ to find), I'll add it to my library.


----------



## Rydian (Feb 27, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Is this a demo rom or full game rom?
> 
> Or are they calling the full dump a demo?


The demo ROM was released by them ages ago.

This is the full dump.


----------



## Suicide (Feb 27, 2011)

Another World said:
			
		

> Suicide said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wasn't arguing, just making a point really.

Google hunt isn't really difficult, either.

I'm just sayin'...


----------



## twiztidsinz (Feb 27, 2011)

meh


----------



## minoplis (Feb 27, 2011)

Man, I just played a bit of it, it's really good. The controls are very tight and it plays greatly, I'm gonna get addicted on this.

Too bad I just noticed some burn-in on my DSiXL screen, so I had to stop playing and got spinalcord's Ghostbuster running to fix it.


----------



## Schlupi (Feb 27, 2011)

God damn it... I can't find it. =(


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Feb 27, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> God damn it... I can't find it. =(


Neither can I!! I'm seriously doubting the integrity of people who said they have it....never had this hard of a time finding anything that was supposedly dumped already.


----------



## Gaisuto (Feb 27, 2011)

Need anymore proof it exists?


----------



## glx (Feb 27, 2011)

Hard to find...


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Feb 27, 2011)

I was fortunate enough to have finally found a copy floating around. I take back what I said.

I will play it for a bit and if I decide it's good enough I'll definitely be purchasing a copy!


----------



## WiiUBricker (Feb 27, 2011)

So you guys would buy a 256KB homebrew for $30 while the majority of you are not willing to buy licensed games?


----------



## bbitmaster (Feb 27, 2011)

So, I cracked out my debugger and  I made a few game genie codes for this rom. These should work on a real NES with the real game too.

AVVTSTVT - jump as high as you want.
ATENPISA - invincible to enemies (he goes right through them)
ATNVSGSA - Invincible to spikes

I may make more later if anyone has any requests.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Feb 27, 2011)

Wait, I am confused. A homebrew's ROM cannot be requested if it is sold commercially? But it is not an official game. This does not make sense! The rules say we are allowed to ask for homebrew!


----------



## WiiUBricker (Feb 27, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:
			
		

> Wait, I am confused. A homebrew's ROM cannot be requested if it is sold commercially? But it is not an official game. This does not make sense! The rules say we are allowed to ask for homebrew!


Software licenses apply of course for home made programs too. If I would make a game and does only distribute it by selling it, it would be illegal to download this game, because that would infringe my copyright.


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 27, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:
			
		

> Wait, I am confused. A homebrew's ROM cannot be requested if it is sold commercially? But it is not an official game. This does not make sense! The rules say we are allowed to ask for homebrew!


Guess sense it was sold commercially it a anti-loophole...


----------



## Vigilante (Feb 27, 2011)

Hard to find,had to edit because I am still afraid


----------



## Skyline969 (Feb 27, 2011)

Finally found it. It's definitely spreading out there. While it may not be on any Google web searches, people who have the right connections can still find it no problem now.


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Feb 27, 2011)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> So you guys would buy a 256KB homebrew for $30 while the majority of you are not willing to buy licensed games?


Umm 256kb is quite big for an NES game...besides, Sivak is not a greedy multimillion dollar a year game company and I think we should support him....the same way I bought Cave Story WiiWare when I could have just downloaded a wad.


----------



## marcos13 (Feb 27, 2011)

Found the game. Very quick to find. Played it for a while. It's ok so far.


----------



## yeop (Feb 27, 2011)

I can´t find it. Could you give some hint? I´m becoming mad looking for it.


----------



## Schlupi (Feb 27, 2011)

OH YES. Got it.

It's pretty friggin sweet! I will DEFINITELY buy this soon.

-snip-

This game definitely constitutes a purchase. It is really well done.


----------



## yeop (Feb 27, 2011)

Finally! Thanks so much. I´ve checked that page a lot of times but I forgot to log in into my account so I couldn´t see that section.
Now I´m gonna try it.


----------



## twiztidsinz (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm lol'ing at how maddening your hint is for people (like me) who don't know what ""normal place"'s forum" is -- given that my "normal place" are a hand full of torrent sites and the occasional direct download.


----------



## NamoNakamura (Feb 27, 2011)

Agh, I can't find this rom anywhere.  I've tried Google, my "usual" places, nothing.

I wish the guy would provide a download for the rom at the same cost as buying the actual game.  But people would probably upload the rom to the net even quicker that way.


----------



## Vigilante (Feb 27, 2011)

FOUND IT and its actualy uploaded unto  downloading site so...


----------



## Eerpow (Feb 27, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Eerpow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was just judging from the trailer,  but if it is ''metroidvania'' I'll deffo check it out.


----------



## Vigilante (Feb 27, 2011)

Picture proof:


----------



## Dann Woolf (Feb 27, 2011)

Would this work on NESDS?


----------



## yeop (Feb 27, 2011)

Dann Woolf said:
			
		

> Would this work on NESDS?



Yes, it´s working.
I had to adjust the screen but it works perfectly.


----------



## Vigilante (Feb 27, 2011)

yeop said:
			
		

> Dann Woolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait is it nesds or nesds EX


----------



## yeop (Feb 27, 2011)

Vigilante said:
			
		

> yeop said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I downloaded the latest from here: http://filetrip.net/f24119-nesDS-0-31.html
So it´s EX I think


----------



## Cuelhu (Feb 27, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> OH YES. Got it.
> 
> It's pretty friggin sweet! I will DEFINITELY buy this soon.
> 
> ...


lol I just found it, since that place was not hosting "certain" ROMs anymore I wasn't visiting either.


----------



## grimtendo (Feb 27, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> OH YES. Got it.
> 
> It's pretty friggin sweet! I will DEFINITELY buy this soon.
> 
> ...



I can't believe it took that long for me to understand what you meant. thanks for the hint.


----------



## kiafazool (Feb 27, 2011)

holy crap

this is taking longer to find than completing tempmas

did anyone finish the game? 
i asking because i want to know if its like a 1 day game

EDIT
found it after reading



			
				Vigilante said:
			
		

> FOUND IT and its actualy uploaded unto  downloading site so...


----------



## 300megs (Feb 27, 2011)

I was just wondering what version of the game got dumped. Is it the 1.000 or 1.100 that got dumped. If I remember correctly ver 1.000 had a glitch or exploit where you wouldn't take any damage if you did something.


----------



## twiztidsinz (Feb 27, 2011)

300megs said:
			
		

> I was just wondering what version of the game got dumped. Is it the 1.000 or 1.100 that got dumped. If I remember correctly ver 1.000 had a glitch or exploit where you wouldn't take any damage if you did something.


v1.100 is the one dumped.
I'd love to get a v1.000 for completeness sake 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





And it works on nesDS flawlessly. I use the old 0.22trunk version not the EX, though it works equally well in EX.


----------



## Skyline969 (Feb 27, 2011)

The only bad thing in EX is that it's too zoomed in, in order to see everything you need to pan around a lot.


----------



## chyyran (Feb 27, 2011)

Can't find this... This is harder to find than a 3DS event in Toronto..


----------



## Killermech (Feb 27, 2011)

After playing it for a great while. It certainly feels more like a Hybrid of Metroid and Mega Man. The game design certainly feels like Metroid, with the whole exploration and getting a new item to pass X area.
But the level design feels tons like Mega Man. You'll go 'Hey, that's from Mega Man!' more than once while playing this game.

I thought I was going to be able to play this without using the 'rewind' cheat on NesDS, but once I reached the third boss. I just couldn't, that boss is so incredible hard. After 30min or so trying to beat it without cheating, I just had to in the end. Even when I was cheating, it was pretty hard lol.
Currently have two bosses left to beat and I'm stuck. Computer said I had to open a subterranean lock but I can't find it anywhere, so I decided to take a break.

I highly recommend this to everyone. It's such a little gem (and really hard game).


----------



## chyyran (Feb 27, 2011)

My god, where did you people get that rom?*
*(This was an expression, not a rom request)
Can't find it on google or any of my usual sites.
Not even on torrents..


----------



## King Zargo (Feb 27, 2011)

This is awesome!


----------



## chyyran (Feb 27, 2011)

Well, found the soundtrack...
I can't find the rom on

Mediafire
Megaupload
FileSend
Hotfile
Rapidshre
4Shared


EDIT: W00t FINALLY FOUND IT
It was on the forums of one of the usual sites I go to.

And it was hosted on *snip*
That's all I can say.


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 27, 2011)

That border line, close to rule breaking hint back there should help you find the rom. 

I found it a little while back. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!


----------



## King Zargo (Feb 27, 2011)

I found the game in on my second google search. Its not that hard,


----------



## Another World (Feb 27, 2011)

the first boss was pretty hard without cheats. took me back to my nes days. i put it away lastnight but now i'm looking forward to the next boss! =)

-another world


----------



## minoplis (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm still stuck at that first boss, cuz I suck at videogames. How many hits does that thing take to finally die?


----------



## Killermech (Feb 27, 2011)

I just beat it and I'm surprised the later bosses were easier than the third boss. I did die like 50 times on the third and last boss though using the rewind cheat. It's so insane considering that silly kid dies in just one hit.

Also, once you beat the 6th boss, do what the text tells you to do. You'll regret it later if you don't.

@minoplis
It has a simple pattern, three lower attacks then three higher attacks and repeat. When it's about to do the lower attacks, jump to the platform and jump over them while attacking. Then go down and wait for the attack above then repeat. While constantly moving so that root thing doesn't get you.


----------



## Rydian (Feb 27, 2011)

bbitmaster said:
			
		

> So, I cracked out my debugger and  I made a few game genie codes for this rom. These should work on a real NES with the real game too.
> 
> AVVTSTVT - jump as high as you want.
> ATENPISA - invincible to enemies (he goes right through them)
> ...


Second two work fine, but you can't start the game with the first on, otherwise it launches you out of the ship too high and when you fall back down the game's frozen.  Dunno' how it works from a continue point...

EDIT: Codes can be activated without having to reload, so it's possible to enable them after the game starts.  Dunno' if there's going to be any issues with them.


----------



## minoplis (Feb 28, 2011)

Killermech said:
			
		

> It has a simple pattern, three lower attacks then three higher attacks and repeat. When it's about to do the lower attacks, jump to the platform and jump over them while attacking. Then go down and wait for the attack above then repeat. While constantly moving so that root thing doesn't get you.



You're right, I followed your strategy and after a few deaths, I was finally able to beat him! I guess my old strategy was a bit "suicide" (I just stayed over the platform dodging the bullets and the root vines while trying to shoot him, that was proven useless, got nothing more than 19 hits), but everything is alright now.

The only problem is that since I'm gonna be playing this in small bursts, I decided to make save states at the checkpoint screens instead of writing down the passwords, but after beating the first boss, NesDS EX crashes everytime I try to save it. Bummer


----------



## bbitmaster (Feb 28, 2011)

Rydian: Thanks, I totally didn't notice that it crashes the intro sequence, I had turned the code on past that point.

Anyway, I decided to make more, including more jumping codes that shouldn't crash the game (hopefully).

TAUTOVIK - Infinite Multi Jump (like famous skywalker code on smb3)
XXEVSLOP - Higher Jump
IEUTXUNY - Even Higher Jump
IEXTOUNY - Even Higher Jump
PAENIIAA - Enemies (including bosses) die instantly (NOTE: This code makes all enemies get shot until they die. On screens with enemies that don't die from regular shots, you'll here the blocking sound effect being played constantly)
TUVTKSGU - Turbo Fire
OXVTSIVV - Turbo Fire

(EDIT: I copied the wrong code for turbo fire it is fixed now)
(EDIT2: WTF!! Apparently I had the wrong code for "even higher jump" also. fixed now)


----------



## Rydian (Feb 28, 2011)

Multi-jump appears to work fine.

The turbo-fire code is messed up, the game's graphics will glitch around or crash depending on what sorts of buttons you pressed.  Hell, I even got the room design to change to the teleport location-choosing screen, and my garbled-graphics-player was still about to move and jump around.


----------



## bbitmaster (Feb 28, 2011)

Well, this is embarrassing. Apparently I copied the wrong code. The below should work. Thanks for letting me know.

OXVTSIVV - Turbo Fire


----------



## Rydian (Feb 28, 2011)

That works just fine.


----------



## paratui (Feb 28, 2011)

FOUND IT!!!
None of your hints were useful  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just googled it...


----------



## GreatCrippler (Feb 28, 2011)

I am a little confused at this. Did the company putting the game out do an official dump? If not, the full rom has been on the web a long time. I double checked my collection of backups. I have had this for a good while now.


----------



## Rydian (Feb 28, 2011)

Crippler, are you sure it's not the demo?  They did release an official demo ROM.


----------



## NamoNakamura (Feb 28, 2011)

I finally found it.  I won't give any hints on where it's at, but a Google search actually helped me locate it.


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 28, 2011)

Because you hint isn't obvious. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[sarcasm]


----------



## Vigilante (Feb 28, 2011)

NamoNakamura said:
			
		

> I finally found it.  I won't give any hints on where it's at, but a Google search actually helped me locate it..


LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 best hint ever


----------



## Minox (Feb 28, 2011)

Discuss the game, but you can all stop your "hinting" now. Next person who does it earns themselves a suspension. This is the only warning I'll give.


----------



## GreatCrippler (Feb 28, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Crippler, are you sure it's not the demo?  They did release an official demo ROM.



/nods; Thought that might be the case, so I turned it on last night, and played for a bit. Unless the Demo is 256kb, and makes no mention of being a demo, this is the full game. I will double check by hunting down the demo tonight, but this appears to be the full thing, and has been sitting in my backup folder for better than a year.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Feb 28, 2011)

In nesDS EX, this game is so tall I had to put it on the bottom screen so I wouldn't see part of the bottom of the game on the bottom screen.


----------



## dragon574444 (Feb 28, 2011)

Very cool, I think I'll buy this once I have a little more money to play with. Not even gonna try the ROM, I want the full experience, NES controller in all.


----------



## caitsith2 (Feb 28, 2011)

GreatCrippler said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The primary indication of the demo version, is that you start up immediately into game action, no title screen or anything.  The full version shows "Sivak presents" screen, then a bit of story, then a title screen, where you can start or continue.


----------



## Haloman800 (Feb 28, 2011)

I finally found it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

Game is extremely fun. I liked Mega Man, but this is so much more fun.



EDIT: How do I use cheat codes?


----------



## Rydian (Feb 28, 2011)

Haloman800 said:
			
		

> I finally found it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Depends on your emulator.


----------



## Haloman800 (Mar 1, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Haloman800 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nesDS Ex (Latest version), I asked a question on Ask, but it seems as though the only way is to embed them into the ROM using CCCGP, is this correct?


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Mar 1, 2011)

caitsith2 said:
			
		

> The primary indication of the demo version, is that you start up immediately into game action, no title screen or anything.  The full version shows "Sivak presents" screen, then a bit of story, then a title screen, where you can start or continue.


another good indicator is when you go left...in the demo the original place you come from is the full version is blocked off by spikes.


----------



## twiztidsinz (Mar 1, 2011)

Haloman800 said:
			
		

> nesDS Ex (Latest version), I asked a question on Ask, but it seems as though the only way is to embed them into the ROM using CCCGP, is this correct?


I sent a response via PM to you.
Ignore the first one, I'm pretty sure I messed that up somewhere. Second one should be good.


----------



## Xanthos (Mar 1, 2011)

Ermmm... so am I the only one who thinks that buying a game like this for $30 isn't slightly if not greatly overpriced?  I wouldn't pay this much for some newer games, and considering it's possible to find NES carts for what, in the cents range now?  Just seems a little crazy to me  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I guess if you've got the money or can find the ROM, it may not be too bad.


----------



## Recorderdude (Mar 1, 2011)

Xanthos said:
			
		

> Ermmm... so am I the only one who thinks that buying a game like this for $30 isn't slightly if not greatly overpriced?  I wouldn't pay this much for some newer games, and considering it's possible to find NES carts for what, in the cents range now?  Just seems a little crazy to me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The reason that it's "overpriced" is that they have to produce brand-new NES carts for it. The prouction gets relly expensive, with all those cases, labels, flashable ROM chips nd boxes, so he HAS to charge that much.

...Which is why when he finishes selling carts of it I think he should contact nintendo about their VC so he can still make SOME profit off of it without worrying about production costs. That or just release the ROM officialy and hype the shit outta battle kid 2.


----------



## thegreatace (Mar 1, 2011)

I finally found it after 4 days of looking! 
anyways, its definatly worth buying, because its a new new game! and its a great testament to independent gaming, like cavestory and iwbtg, gamers know what gamers want to play, and Sivak proves this tradition by creating by himself mind you, a steller hard and thoroughly enjoyable gaming throwback. 

buy this game. even if you have the ROM for sivak's sake.


----------



## Another World (Mar 2, 2011)

Xanthos said:
			
		

> Ermmm... so am I the only one who thinks that buying a game like this for $30 isn't slightly if not greatly overpriced?  I wouldn't pay this much for some newer games, and considering it's possible to find NES carts for what, in the cents range now?  Just seems a little crazy to me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i guess you weren't around when NES games cost $50-65. paying $30 for a brand new cart is a steal. having the ROM is great for portable systems like the Dingoo, DS, etc, but nothing beats playing on actual hardware.

-another world


----------



## caitsith2 (Mar 4, 2011)

Reverse engineered the password system, and wrote a password generator.  http://caitsith2.com/nes/BK1PassGen.zip


----------



## Rydian (Mar 4, 2011)

caitsith2 said:
			
		

> Reverse engineered the password system, and wrote a password generator.  http://caitsith2.com/nes/BK1PassGen.zip


Awesome!

Going to submit it to the tasvideos.org site/community?  I know you included the source so somebody else could do it, I'm just curious if you will.


----------



## twiztidsinz (Mar 4, 2011)

Another World said:
			
		

> Xanthos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh... yes and no.
I love playing NES games on emulator on my PC (I still have a 100% fully functional NES with "stereo" (double mono) RCA cables) for a few reasons, with an emulator you can smooth the graphics a little bit and the controller isn't tiny.

If the DS' screen was a little taller or there was better scaling on nesDS that would be my ideal way to play.


----------



## caitsith2 (Mar 4, 2011)

Tweaked the window layout a bit.  Hopefully it won't be borked in Windows 7 anymore.

BTW, this should be buildable from source code on mac/linux, with blitzmax.  I don't have either platform though, so I can't do that myself.


----------



## twiztidsinz (Mar 4, 2011)

caitsith2 said:
			
		

> Tweaked the window layout a bit.  Hopefully it won't be borked in Windows 7 anymore.
> 
> BTW, this should be buildable from source code on mac/linux, with blitzmax.  I don't have either platform though, so I can't do that myself.


Sooooo much better! Thanks


----------



## caitsith2 (Mar 7, 2011)

Ported 2 codes I found on battlekidfan.com, which was based on version 1.0.

ATENPISA - Near Invincible (spikes kill)
ATNVSGSA - Combine with previous code to be nearly invincible, except for blinking spikes, and certain parts of bosses.
AVSTKZEY - Completely Invincible

*Edit - I targetted the actual cause in the code, and not the symptoms.  Now, nothing should be able to kill you anymore.


----------



## caitsith2 (Mar 9, 2011)

Updated the password generator, several times in the last few days.  It is now clear as to which area each room # is in, game wise.


----------



## bbitmaster (Mar 11, 2011)

caitsith2 said:
			
		

> Ported 2 codes I found on battlekidfan.com, which was based on version 1.0.
> 
> ATENPISA - Near Invincible (spikes kill)
> ATNVSGSA - Combine with previous code to be nearly invincible, except for blinking spikes, and certain parts of bosses.
> ...



I found and posted the first two of these codes in this very thread a couple of pages back.

Congrats on the password generator, I started to make one.


----------



## caitsith2 (Mar 11, 2011)

Seems there is one case, where the game goes into an infinite loop, if you use the Completely Invincible code, AVSTKZEY.  The case, is if Zedd freezes you in place, then hits you. If that happens, then the game never unfreezes you.


----------



## caitsith2 (Mar 18, 2011)

One more code for you.

AAVTSGYA + AAUTOGYA - Walk Through Walls horizontally.  (Walls are treated as solid groud in the vertical direction, both up and down.)  (One code allows you to walk through walls left, and the other to the right.)


----------



## Somari128 (Apr 5, 2021)

is there a way to inject this on a original wii


----------

